# Universal Walk-in tubs?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Has anyone installed one of these? I had a call to give a bid to install a tub they bought though Home Depot and the website is nearly useless for rough-in or installation specs. 

http://www.universaltubs.com/prodlines.asp?pid=8










This is the model she bought and she has a 63" alcove. From what I can see, you need to be able to access the sides to service the pump and heater but like I said, their website is useless for this info. 





Paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you see this page.

http://www.universaltubs.com/scpdf/installation/walk_in_tubs_installation.pdf


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> Did you see this page.
> 
> http://www.universaltubs.com/scpdf/installation/walk_in_tubs_installation.pdf


Yes I did but that is a generic and extremely vague installation manual. 

"Make sure the drain is in the right place" 

This much I know. I'd like to find something that is specific to the model she bought. I'd also like to know from somebody that's seen this model in person, what sort of clearance and access she'll need to service the pump and heater. From what I've seen, it almost needs to sit like the picture shows but she was sold this tub for an alcove installation. 






Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.universaltubs.com/scpdf/WCA3060.pdf

This has the most info specific to this model but I guess I'm supposed to scale it out to determine the drain locations? 







Paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have seen one at our supply showroom, but never seen one in a house here yet.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Yes I did but that is a generic and extremely vague installation manual.
> 
> "Make sure the drain is in the right place"
> 
> ...


 I haven't set this particular tub, but I've set a few that are similar.

Realistically, putting it up on blocks and mocking it up with the waste and overflow installed is your best bet.

I threw away the cheesy WO's that came with the tubs and installed schedule 40 cabled Geberits -- This allowed me to offset the overflow tailpiece with a couple of 22's to get around the jets.

I mounted the tub filler and controls on the deck of the tub and made the connections with PEX -- This allowed me to wrap the PEX around the skirt of the tub and zip-tie the feeds to the ductile PVC jet supplies.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I've set a couple that finished more like a standard tub. With drywall and tile coming down to it with a valve in the wall.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 to Mr. Shins' thoughts.

We've installed other brands but the principle is the same. Do a full install in the driveway before taking it in the house. Walk-in tubs have a lot of intricate details that can go wrong. Fully test every single aspect of the unit before installing in the house.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Customer Supplied I Hope! :laughing:

Owning them door seals would give me nightmares.... :laughing:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Ive seen the type where the door swings inward...

seems like a better design

more access to tub I suppose if door swings out


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The swing-in design also makes it easier for a handicapped person to shut the door without help.


----------



## satelliteplumah (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess the question I would have is ,how long does a handicapped person have to sit in a tub of water getting cold and wait for it to drain just to open the door? Ive heard these have optional pumps to limit the time but still does not sound appealing. Obviosly hopping out is not an option and a ten minute sit would not be fun. Just my thoughts i havent installed one yet.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ours drains the tub in about a minute and a half. We won't install one without the pump assisted drain.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Ours drains the tub in about a minute and a half. We won't install one without the pump assisted drain.


 Same here.


----------

